# East Coast Race to support Vocitory Junction?



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey Folks,

I know last year someone did a auction and race weekend to support Victory junction, I have two Nascar themed cars done, complete and ready to go, Anyone know who is doing this? I missed last years deadline and feel really rotten about it so I got the cars done early...


Dave


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*victory Junction*

Dave,

That sounds like a good cause. I never heard of that one. Would be nice to help out Petty foundation on that :thumbsup: They do alot for the kids and Would love to help out also.
I will keep an eye on this post and hope someone knows something.I have a few on the shelf I would send for them to auction off. Like I say. Can always build more to replace but you can't replace a life of a child.. :thumbsup:


----------



## chefinclt (May 25, 2007)

*Victory Juntion Charity Event*

Dave,
:wave: My name is Bill Kurtz and I'm from the yahoo group Slot Stockers, Tom Bowman of BRP let me know about this thread so I joined up with Hobby Talk.
The event you refer to is known as the "Gear-Up" presented by Slot Stockers and in 2006 we raised more than $1500.00 for the kids at Victory Junction Gang. 
The money raised came by "Blind Auction" for items donated by hobbiests like yourself and items donated by many of the NEXTEL Cup teams in the Charlotte, NC area. These items included everything from Custom made HO Slot Cars and bodies, specialty race parts, decals and 1:1 sheet metal to signed diecast cars, drivers gloves etc.
We will be again holding the "Gear-Up" in the Spring of 2008, most likely in April and we be honored to have you on board as a sponsor/donation if you are still interested.
Information will be posted on the upcoming event as well as photos from the the 2006 event are available at Slot Stockers - "Where Stock Car Racing meets HO" 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/
Thanks again for your interest and as always,
Keep on Racing
Bill Kurtz
Charlotte, NC


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

chefinclt said:


> Dave,
> :wave: My name is Bill Kurtz and I'm from the yahoo group Slot Stockers, Tom Bowman of BRP let me know about this thread so I joined up with Hobby Talk.
> The event you refer to is known as the "Gear-Up" presented by Slot Stockers and in 2006 we raised more than $1500.00 for the kids at Victory Junction Gang.
> The money raised came by "Blind Auction" for items donated by hobbiests like yourself and items donated by many of the NEXTEL Cup teams in the Charlotte, NC area. These items included everything from Custom made HO Slot Cars and bodies, specialty race parts, decals and 1:1 sheet metal to signed diecast cars, drivers gloves etc.
> ...



Thanks Bill, I will have at least two new cars ready ( Already are actually lol). I also now openly challenge every slot modeler on here to donate one custom car to the event for a good cause..

Dave


----------



## chefinclt (May 25, 2007)

Fellow Racers,
Slot Stockers will once again present the Gear-Up, a racing event to benefit
the Victory Junction Gang Camp. Planning is in the preliminary stages but
this is what we have available so far...
The Gear-Up will be held at DCM Speedway and Slotcar Shop in Hamilton
Square, New Jersey on the weekend of April 12-13, 2008. The classes will be
the VHORS "SS" and "Classic" as well as the Indy Cars that some of you ran
in Roger Corrie's mail-in race.
That's right my fellow racers, we will be taking the "Gear-Up" into Yankee
territory as I will truck all the NASCAR sheet metal and other bacchanalia
over enemy lines (I wonder if I'll need to go through some kinda customs
deal to get it into New Jersey) where it and the other custom HO items will
all be auctioned off for the children of Victory Junction.
In 2006 we were able to raise over 1500.00 for the kids and our goal is to
top that!

Information on DCM is:
DCM Raceway and Speedshop
2614 Whitehorse Hamilton Square Road
Hamilton Square, NJ 08690
Shop owner:
David Simms
[email protected]
(609) 586-9120

All of the rules are posted in the Files section of the SlotStockers board 
Keep on Racing
Bill Kurtz
Charlotte, NC


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bill,
I'm in and if necessary I'll meet you on the north end of the Delaware Memorial Bridge to guarantee you safe passage through "Yankee Country." Enjoyed meeting the guys last year and hope to participate in race and auction next year. Any chance you can remind us periodically w/ a countdown reminder to the event? Some of us have other commitments such as that four letter word.....


......work!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*count me in ..*

Count me on board there coach. I love to throw in my hat for the good cause. Going to New Jersey huh.. Swing through Pa. I see no yankee rumble, Heck we some hillbillies here to. :freak: LOL
I have a couple of projects on cinder blocks. Guess time to put on the tires and drive them to the garage..  
Thanks for bringin the victory gang to light there coach Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

gear buster said:


> Count me on board there coach. I love to throw in my hat for the good cause. Going to New Jersey huh.. Swing through Pa. I see no yankee rumble, Heck we some hillbillies here to. :freak: LOL
> I have a couple of projects on cinder blocks. Guess time to put on the tires and drive them to the garage..
> Thanks for bringin the victory gang to light there coach Dave :thumbsup:



I can not take any credit for this, someone else brought it to us last year and I missed getting my cars in so I made them already lol.. Well they will be ready in april and this gives a few more chances to dig up some more. and all for a good cause...


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,

Make sure you provide an address where you'd like these items shipped to. Another great cause to get behind. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## chefinclt (May 25, 2007)

*The "Gear-Up"*

Fellow Racers,
Thank You for all this fantastic support, as we get closer to the date you will be hearing more details about the event and just how you can help. 
I want to send a special "Thanks" to those who have mentioned the worthiness of the cause, what the Petty's have done for these children is more than we could imagine, to let a child just be a child again and forget their daily challenges if even for a little while is about as noble a jesture a person can hope to achieve.
I hope to see many of you there, meeting the great people in this hobby is more fun than the racing...
Thanks again from my heart and as always,
Keep on Racing
Bill Kurtz
Charlotte, NC


----------

